

I'm not Zuckerberg - smit
http://smitpatel.com/im-not-zuckerberg/

======
ChuckMcM
Excellent insight and to get there before you are 20 is impressive in its own
right. My eldest daughter wanted to be "grown up" from the time she was like
4, now that she is commented "being grown up isn't as fun as I'd hoped, they
make you pay bills and stuff." :-) You can say what you want about Mark
Zuckerberg but the man is _passionate_ about what he wants Facebook to be, and
has been for a long time. I attribute his success more to that passion, and
executing on it, than any particular talent or skill.

~~~
smit
Thanks! I agree he's done some awesome stuff for his age.

